# Hellcat in trouble



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is a shot of a Hellcat, with a broken tailhook. He's trying to get back into the sky. As you can see, he is starting to stall and roll to the port side. This is from VF-35 off the USS Cabot (CVL-28) on September 9, 1943. The pilot was rescued, the Hellcat was claimed by the ocean.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 22, 2005)

Wouldn't you be s**ting yourself!! Anyway that reminded me of this picture.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

Thats called a torque stall, common with low time pilots and high horsepower engines. One of the reasons why the Corsair was called the "Ensign Eliminator." 

*RIGHT RUDDER! RIGHT RUDDER!*


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2005)

That's a bad one to, Wildcat! Yeah, torque stalls are bad, very bad, especially when you don't have altitude. They also called the Corsair the "Bent wing widow maker". They were good planes once you got used to them, but they can both be very unforgiving to an inexperience pilot.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Apr 24, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Here is a shot of a Hellcat, with a broken tailhook. He's trying to get back into the sky. As you can see, he is starting to stall and roll to the port side. This is from VF-35 off the USS Cabot (CVL-28) on September 9, 1943. The pilot was rescued, the Hellcat was claimed by the ocean.



Evan, the hook is not broken. It hung down like that when extended.

Cool shot.  

Anyone see the pic of the Avenger with 1/2 of one shot off? Flew back and ditched beside a ship.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

KraziKanuK said:


> Evan, the hook is not broken. It hung down like that when extended.


But it looks like the actual hook at the end is missing. Or maybe it's just my eyes going on me. It's possible.


----------



## KraziKanuK (Apr 24, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> KraziKanuK said:
> 
> 
> > Evan, the hook is not broken. It hung down like that when extended.
> ...



Maybe. It looks like the tail is already over the edge of the deck to me.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 24, 2005)

I was going by the caption that was in the National Archives. It's hard to tell in the original if it is missing the lower half, or if it is below the edge of the side of the carrier. He may have missed the landing altogether. Hard to say. I was going by the caption that was provided, so I am unsure.


----------



## The Jug Rules! (Apr 27, 2005)

I have tons of pictures, but I cant get any on this web site...
all it does is this...


----------

